# Grid Autosport - Spielstand löschen geht nicht



## Jordi_Chin (28. Juli 2014)

*Grid Autosport - Spielstand löschen geht nicht*

Guten Abend!

Ich kann bei Grid Autosport den Spielstand nicht mehr löschen. Steam verhindert das irgendwie.

Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen?

Gruß
Jordi_Chin


----------



## PrOXiMATEHD (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grid Autosport - Spielstand löschen geht nicht*

Wieso willst du ihn denn überhaupt löschen ?


----------



## Galford (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grid Autosport - Spielstand löschen geht nicht*

Grid Autosport - How to delete saves / profiles correctly? - Codemasters Forums


----------



## amer_der_erste (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grid Autosport - Spielstand löschen geht nicht*

Hallo zusammen,

muss den Thread aufgraben.

Habe dem Link gefolgt - wollte meine Profile *löschen!* - leider ohne erfolg.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie es deffinitiv funktioniert ?




_Gruß
Amer_


----------



## amer_der_erste (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grid Autosport - Spielstand löschen geht nicht*

push ..


----------

